# Do you hate websense?



## OrcMonkey© (Apr 11, 2008)

I HATE WEBSENSE DO YOU


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 11, 2008)

Their last two albums sucked.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 11, 2008)

I guess I'm not nerdy enough to know what websense is


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Apr 11, 2008)

websense is a filter for schools that block almost all flash and all youtube

*Posts merged*

on the internet


----------



## bobrules (Apr 11, 2008)

I don't hate it because my school has no websense.


----------



## arctic_flame (Apr 11, 2008)

If you can't ask for, and get, unfiltered internet at your school/college/educationalwatsit then you're not old enough to have it. Watching Youtube and playing flash games is counter-productive, obviously.


----------



## SimpleSimon08 (Apr 11, 2008)

Get broadband at home, school is for studying and work is for working, not wasting time and bandwidth on the Internet.


----------



## Sinkhead (Apr 11, 2008)

I'm so glad the technicians don't mind me using my own unfiltered proxy hosted at home  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Especially as I'm allowed to use my Eee PC in lessons!


----------



## xJonny (Apr 11, 2008)

bobrules said:
			
		

> I don't hate it because my school has no websense.



+1 but we still have filters which block legitimate stuff like national geographic website T_T


----------



## arctic_flame (Apr 11, 2008)

xJonny said:
			
		

> bobrules said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Do what Sinkhead does, or better, what I do.


----------



## ozzyzak (Apr 11, 2008)

I hate websense.  Such a bitch when I'm at work and someone needs a password reset for an Excel document, or something happens to a machine that we're testing and we can't download a tool to hack it.

Websense blocks so many things at work that really keep us from getting work done, but it also prevents Youtube and other video sites which can seriously screw with the network speed.  In that sense, I'm glad we have it.


----------



## laminaatplaat (Apr 11, 2008)

It sounds like a good idea to me. It is not that you need flash and stuff like youtube for your education anyway. At my university everything is open: IM, all websites, you can choose your own browser etc.


----------



## arctic_flame (Apr 12, 2008)

ozzyzak said:
			
		

> I hate websense.  Such a bitch when I'm at work and someone needs a password reset for an Excel document, or something happens to a machine that we're testing and we can't download a tool to hack it.
> 
> Websense blocks so many things at work that really keep us from getting work done, but it also prevents Youtube and other video sites which can seriously screw with the network speed.  In that sense, I'm glad we have it.



I recommend you tunnel out. If you have a linux box at home, or better, a server running linux, it's easy to do. It's probably possible on windows, but you'll have to jump through hoops. (The PC you're using can be any OS)


----------



## fischju (Apr 12, 2008)

http://www.peacefire.org/circumventor/simp...structions.html

Just make your own proxy


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 12, 2008)

if i knew what it was, i might hate it..


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 12, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> if i knew what it was, i might hate it..



Ladies and gentlemen, we have the statement that defines America today


----------



## DrKupo (Apr 12, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> tinymonkeyt said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please stop being racist towards Americans. It's starting to bother me.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 12, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am American 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I just don't live there.

EDIT : You also might wanna look up the word 'racist', and check out 'tribalism', while you're at it


----------



## DrKupo (Apr 12, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> DrKupo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is more to being American than just living there at one point. Stop this crap. No one finds it funny, and it makes you seem like a 10 year old french child complaining about big bad America on the internet.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 12, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Freedom of  speech ... you may have heard of it


----------



## moozxy (Apr 12, 2008)

I think I have websense. The other day just before I clicked a link I had this tingling sensation.. then when I clicked it I realised I had been Rick Rolled..
Do you think this is websense or just a coincidence?


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 12, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> There is more to being American than just living there at one point. Stop this crap. No one finds it funny, and it makes you seem like a 10 year old french child complaining about big bad America on the internet.



Now who's the racist, bigot?


----------



## DrKupo (Apr 12, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Freedom of  speech ... you may have heard of it



Freedom of speech doesn't exist on the internet. If it did, I wouldn't have a warning level of 30%, and you wouldn't receive a warning shortly, if you haven't already got one.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 12, 2008)

My Warning Level : 0%


----------



## DrKupo (Apr 12, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> DrKupo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I fail to see how I am either racist or a bigot.

Also, if the mods here have any sense your warning level will increase shortly. Derailing a topic with anti-american junk is not welcome here.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 12, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You may not have noticed this, but a lot of the staff here aren't American


----------



## DrKupo (Apr 12, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> DrKupo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This has nothing to do with nationality. You are a racist, anti-american hunk of garbage who doesn't belong here. Stormfront, however, would probably welcome you.

The staff isn't American, at least for the most part, but only one of the staffers is racist, and I am not sure if he is a member anymore.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 12, 2008)

*yawn*

I was in the U.S. military, probably before you were out of diapers.

I fought for my country, and it let many of us down.

What have you done?


----------



## DrKupo (Apr 12, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> *yawn*
> 
> I was in the U.S. military, probably before you were out of diapers.
> 
> ...



I'd love to see you provide proof of anything you just posted.

I will not answer your question, and state that I find it hard to believe that a nut such as yourself could make it into the any branch of the US military. done.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 12, 2008)

Six years U.S.A.F ... I was in Weapons Control/GCI in the first Gulf War.

You know nothing about me, son ... as it seems you know nothing about the country you defend so vehemently.


----------



## DrKupo (Apr 12, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Six years U.S.A.F ... I was in Weapons Control/GCI in the first Gulf War.
> 
> You know nothing about me, son ... as it seems you know nothing about the country you defend so vehemently.



That is just words on my screen until you provide any proof of such.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 12, 2008)

GUYS. what happened to websense?


----------



## DrKupo (Apr 12, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> GUYS. what happened to websense?



It appears this topic has moved from children complaining about internet filtering in their middle schools to me arguing with bob.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 12, 2008)

I need not prove anything to someone like you.

I did my bit, and me and many others were fucked over.

You ask anyone in service now, and see how many can tell tales of themselves, or others, who are being shafted by the military and the government.

How many aren't getting their right pay? How many aren't getting the medical treatment they need? How many were abandoned?


----------



## DrKupo (Apr 12, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> I need not prove anything to someone like you.
> 
> I did my bit, and me and many others were fucked over.
> 
> ...



In that case, what you just stated was a lie.

It appears you don't understand how Capitalism works. If you can't pay for it, you don't get it. If you can't may for medical treatment, you die. We don't give handouts in this country.

Have a nice day.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 12, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A typical retort of the closed-minded reactionary modern American 'patriot'.

You are so far beneath even my contempt right now.


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 12, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> If you can't may for medical treatment, you die. We don't give handouts in this country.



It's Nazi fucks like you, who let soldiers die.

You expect them to defend you, but turn your backs if it gets complicated, or more importantly,  expensive.


----------



## DrKupo (Apr 12, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> DrKupo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I expect the government not to give handouts to Soldiers. I expect the government to pay them as little as possible, teach them how to kill, and send them off to die. That's how it works.


----------



## Mewgia (Apr 12, 2008)

DrKupo said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds like DrKupo needs to be forced into the military.


----------



## jumpman17 (Apr 12, 2008)

The topic is Websense. Stay on topic and stop flaming each other. If you wish to have a battle of meaningless words over the internet, do it in private.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Apr 12, 2008)

Ahh I blinked so I missed it :'(


----------



## noisound (Apr 12, 2008)

i hate websense because it caused a flame war =[


----------



## arctic_flame (Apr 12, 2008)

offtopic84 said:
			
		

> http://www.peacefire.org/circumventor/simp...structions.html
> 
> Just make your own proxy



Eew, that looks worse than Tor.


----------



## fischju (Apr 12, 2008)

arctic_flame said:
			
		

> offtopic84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It isn't, it is extremely easy. You set up a server on your PC and run the cgi or php, then you just go to the extremely long address in any browser.


----------



## arctic_flame (Apr 12, 2008)

I guarantee that tunneling through a SOCKS proxy is quicker to set up on any computer, and is completely transparent and therefore works with everything, including dodgy javascript libraries and flash.


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Apr 12, 2008)

websense blocks all proxy avoidance and my school uses macs. In fridays were aloud to play on the computer but we manage to play games with widgets.


----------

